# Музыкальный  руководитель в д/саду > Творческие музыкальные мастерские > Сокровищница Аллы Евтодьевой >  Маленькие секреты большого пения

## aichka

*«Маленькие секреты большого пения»*

[I]*Видео с курсов музыкальных руководителей 2013 г, подготовительная группа.

Занятие ведёт Евтодьева А.А. по своей методике игрового обучения пению по авторской программе «Вдохновение».




Как научить детей петь чисто и выразительно ? 

 Очень просто!  Надо сделать это обучение интересным, игровым и абсолютно прозрачным для ребёнка, чтобы он, правильно ведя мелодию, ясно понимал- как и почему голос должен подниматься вверх или оставаться в средней позиции, самостоятельно выбирал  средства выразительности в виде мимики и жестов, следил за дикцией и чётко осознавал – зачем и как это сделать…чтобы  песня не стала «речевкой стойкого оловянного солдатика» со скандированием слов под аккомпанемент, а превратилась в Птицу Музыку -  спетая чисто, без фальши, с мимикой, жестами и чёткой дикцией.



Разговор о составляющих песни, и их отработка, игровое распевание  дают прекрасный результат – чистое и выразительное пение, то, чего очень не хватает в детских садах.

Всё это можно увидеть на видео  музыкального занятия, посвященного теме ПЕНИЯ.

/ фрагмент видео "Маленькие секреты большого пения"/




На занятии использован только авторский материал:

- подготовка к пению;
- игровое распевание;
- авторские песни Евтодьевой А.

К видео прилагаются авторские теоретические выкладки методики игрового обучения пению.
*

*Стоимость - 1000 руб.*


*Оплату можно производить:*
*- через пополнение карты тинькофф, номер: 5536  9137 9197 8550*

*- через карту сбербанка:4276 1609 8060 0903*

*или  переводом через смс на номер 900, телефон 961 125 9581*

*После сообщения об оплате в личку или на адрес:* aichka@yandex.ru,
*с указанием ВРЕМЕНИ ОПЛАТЫ и ИМЕНИ ОТПРАВИТЕЛЯ - чтобы не спутать ваш перевод с другим -* , *ссылка на выбранный вами материал будет в тот же день отправлена вам на ваш электронный адрес или в личное сообщение.*

----------

Valeksi (01.05.2019)

----------


## EVGESKA

Алла Анатольевна,видео с курсов музыкальных руководителей будто перенесло меня в Ваш небольшой,уютный зал,и я вместе с присутствующими там гостями все это время любовалась Вашими ребятишками и их выразительным пением.Как же для них получается ТАК естественно петь,без крика ,ярко и выразительно? и ответ виден- предварительный разговор(а высказывания такие правильные!) и игровое распевание помогает детям петь осознанно.А затем и перенести этот навык пения в исполнение песни:и мимика и жесты и главное-чистое исполнение -все присутствует.И ведь понятно,что такой результат-кропотливый труд Ваш,как педагога ,и  труд самих ребяток,хотя для них это просто игра- с таким интересом и с яркими глазками исполняли они все распевочки. Кажется "музыка живет в них",такие умнички!
Мои ребятки также знакомы с некоторыми Вашими распевками(как они быстро их запоминают!)Они им понятны и интересны.
Спасибо много раз Вам !

----------

aichka (19.05.2018)

----------


## Valenta

Сегодня познакомилась с удивительным исполнением удивительных песен Ваших,* Алла Анатольевна!!!* Да,"ПЕСНЯ ЗОЛУШКИ" и "ПЕСНЯ ОЛОВЯННОГО СОЛДАТИКА И БАЛЕРИНКИ", слушая их сегодня, остановила дыхание от восторга!!! Как точно передаёт мелодия особенности времени, сказочной атмосферы, характеры героев! Вокальное исполнение этих мини-спектаклей ВЫШЕ ВСЯКИХ ПОХВАЛ!!! ИЗУМИТЕЛЬНО!!! 
Честно признаюсь, что страх испортить, не дотянуть до совершенного исполнения не позволял брать это Чудо в работу. Теперь появилась возможность включить маленькие шедевры в раздел "СЛУШАНИЕ" или поставить танцевальную миниатюру. Но это я всё про себя.
Знаю, слышала как Ваши детки исполняют эти и подобные песни! Вот почему написала именно в этом разделе. Мечта может стать реальностью, если брать уроки у Вас, профессионала ВЫСШЕГО КЛАССА, щедро делящегося с нами секретами мастерства. Многое,"подглядев и подслушав" у Вас,* Алла Анатольевна,* использую с успехом в своей практике. Спасибо, что когда-то (время летит незаметно), Вы дали возможность познакомиться и с Вашей КНИГОЙ, и с Вашими видеозанятиями! И по ныне стараюсь соответствовать заданной Вами планке.

----------

aichka (19.05.2018), Любовь Ш. (24.02.2019)

----------


## лелек

спасибо за Ваш талант!!! восхищена!!

----------

aichka (19.05.2018)

----------


## sveta38

> Сегодня познакомилась с удивительным исполнением удивительных песен Ваших,* Алла Анатольевна!!!* Да,"ПЕСНЯ ЗОЛУШКИ" и "ПЕСНЯ ОЛОВЯННОГО СОЛДАТИКА И БАЛЕРИНКИ", слушая их сегодня, остановила дыхание от восторга!!! Как точно передаёт мелодия особенности времени, сказочной атмосферы, характеры героев! Вокальное исполнение этих мини-спектаклей ВЫШЕ ВСЯКИХ ПОХВАЛ!!! ИЗУМИТЕЛЬНО!!! 
> Честно признаюсь, что страх испортить, не дотянуть до совершенного исполнения не позволял брать это Чудо в работу. Теперь появилась возможность включить маленькие шедевры в раздел "СЛУШАНИЕ" или поставить танцевальную миниатюру. Но это я всё про себя.
> Знаю, слышала как Ваши детки исполняют эти и подобные песни! Вот почему написала именно в этом разделе. Мечта может стать реальностью, если брать уроки у Вас, профессионала ВЫСШЕГО КЛАССА, щедро делящегося с нами секретами мастерства. Многое,"подглядев и подслушав" у Вас,* Алла Анатольевна,* использую с успехом в своей практике. Спасибо, что когда-то (время летит незаметно), Вы дали возможность познакомиться и с Вашей КНИГОЙ, и с Вашими видеозанятиями! И по ныне стараюсь соответствовать заданной Вами планке.


полностью поддерживаю Ларису! Алла Анатольевна, благодаря Вашим игровым распевкам мои детки стали петь выразительно, мелодично! спасибо Вам большое

----------

aichka (19.05.2018)

----------


## ramashka1982

Какая хорошая копилка талантливого человека! Спасибо за Ваш труд!

----------

